# Lí do nên chọn máy lạnh âm trần, giấu trần, multi cho biệt thự sang chảnh?



## lanthchau (21/1/22)

Trong cuộc sống hiện đại ngày nay, việc sử dụng những chiếc *máy lạnh cho biệt thự *là một phần không thể thiếu, bởi lẽ ngoài chức năng cơ bản của nó là giúp chủ nhân tận hưởng bầu không khí thoải mái, mát mẻ,.. mà nó còn như một vật dụng trang trí nhằm tôn lên sự sang trọng, đẳng cấp cho biệt thự, như thể bạn mang cả một sự sang trọng và quý phái của những khách sạn 5 sao vào.



Điều đó cũng kéo theo những nhu cầu về việc lựa chọn dòng máy lạnh sao cho chất lượng và thiết kế phù hợp nhất với một không gian đầy vẻ sang trọng. Vậy nên chọn sản phẩm nào? Dưới đây Thanh Hải Châu sẽ đưa ra 3 dòng máy lạnh phù hợp nhất với không gian biệt thự, được nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn để bạn tham khảo nhé.









*► Giới thiệu 3 dòng máy lạnh cho biệt thự hiện nay*

*1. Máy lạnh âm trần.*

•* Lý do nên chọn lựa:*

*Máy lạnh âm trần* có giá thành hợp lý, mẫu mã và thiết kế đa dạng, với tông màu trắng chủ đạo giúp dễ dàng hòa hợp với mọi thiết kế trần nhà.

Thiết kế hiện đại, bắt mắt, là “từ trường” giúp thu hút khách hàng mạnh mẽ.

Mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất, hướng thổi 360o hoặc 4 hướng giúp dễ dàng đưa gió đến mọi ngõ ngách trong không gian.

Thuận lợi trong việc bố trí ánh sáng hoặc thiết kế trần mà không lo bị ảnh hưởng.










•* Tin liên quan: Địa chỉ uy tín thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho nhà phố, biệt thự*



• *Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: Máy lạnh âm trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*


*2. Máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió.*

•* Lý do nên chọn lựa:*

*Máy lạnh giấu trần* là dòng máy thổi gián tiếp qua một hệ thống nối ống gió mang đến một không gian tươi mát, nhẹ nhàng như làn gió thiên nhiên.

Có thiết kế giấu hoàn toàn bên trong la phông, chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió.

Ghi điểm tuyệt đối nhờ việc mặt nạ được thiết kế hoàn toàn theo ý muốn của người chủ, giúp tạo ra một sự khác biệt độc đáo “không giống ai”. Nhưng lời khuyên dành cho bạn là hãy là làm thật nhiều khe hở để hạn chế tối đa hiện tượng “nhỏ nước” của máy lạnh nhé.

Dàn máy nhỏ gọn và chạy êm, không gây ra tiếng ồn khi hoạt động, đem đến một không gian yên tĩnh cho người dùng.










•* Tin liên quan: Điều gì khiến máy lạnh giấu trần được nhiều người chọn cho biệt thự?*



•* Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: Máy lạnh giấu trần - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*


*3. Máy lạnh multi.*

*• Lý do nên chọn lựa:*

*Máy lạnh multi* cho phép kết hợp giữa 1 dàn nóng và nhiều dàn lạnh (tối đa là 5 dàn lạnh), giúp tiết kiệm không gian đặt dàn nóng ở ngoài trời, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ.

Máy lạnh multi đảm bảo khả năng làm lạnh tốt cho các căn phòng, phù hợp với biệt thự có nhiều phòng.

Sử dụng công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ.

Có cơ chế làm lạnh thông minh, ưu tiên cho các phòng cần được làm lạnh nhiều nhất.










• *Tin liên quan: Đơn vị thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh multi cho căn hộ, chung cư chuyên nghiệp nhất*



•* Tham khảo sản phẩm tại: Máy lạnh Multi - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*



► *Tư vấn thiết kế lắp đặt máy lạnh cho biệt thự ở đâu?*

Có rất nhiều công ty phân phối và lắp đặt máy lạnh hiện nay trên thị trường miền nam. Khi bạn có nhu cầu tư vấn thiết kế lắp đặt máy lạnh giá rẻ cho phòng khách nhà phố - biệt thự, bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ các thông tin. Công ty có uy tín không, đội ngũ nhân viên có chuyên nghiệp, các công trình đã hoàn thành ra sao, giá thành thi công lắp đặt có hợp lý.



Với đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật có trình độ chuyên môn cao và kinh nghiệm trên 10 năm trong ngành. *Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu* sẽ mang đến cho bạn những công trình mang tính thẩm mỹ nhất, giá thành sản phẩm rẻ nhất. Với sự cam kết về chất lượng, và chế độ bảo hành nhanh chóng đến 12 tháng, chúng tôi luôn mang đến sự hài lòng nhất cho quý khách hàng.



• Xem các công trình Thanh Hải Châu đã hoàn thiện thi công *TẠI ĐÂY*



Nếu bạn đang có nhu cầu tìm kiếm đơn vị thiết kế thi công máy lạnh điều hòa cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp, uy tín xin vui lòng liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để nhận được tư vấn tốt nhất.


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



Nguồn tin : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...ham-may-lanh-cho-biet-thu-sang-trong-dang-cap*


----------

